# "Long Island Trifecta of Toy Cars"



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

April 12 2015
"LONG ISLAND TRIFECTA OF TOY CARS"
ELKS LODGE
2162 VETERAN'S BLVD.
MASSAPEQUA, NY 11758
SLOT CARS - DIECAST CARS - MODEL KITS AN MORE
MODEL KIT CONTEST --- PRIZES
SLOT CAR CUSTOM CONTEST --- PRIZES

For information or to reserve a table at the show contact:
Ernie at (516) 680-2399 or Bob at (203) 804-2455


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

It's Almost Here... Sunday April 12, 2015


----------

